# planing long boards sled method. PORTABLE PLANER ONLY!



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

hey guys i just want to show you how im planing my long boards here at home. I dont have the best english but ill try. I think this method shows some great results... tell me what do you think...

1. You need the sled. I used 8 foot 3/4 straight formica ( can use plywood). and a glue gun. don't worry for the silicone on the glue. the planer will make it disappear .

2. place your board on the sled. i prefer placing the wood (if needed) like the shape of a happy face.(the mouth i mean) the arched part of the wood should be in the middle of the sled. like the letter u. 

3. ass u can see on the third pic how bent the wood is.

4. apply glue to the board. it is very important NOT TO create any pressure to the board against the sled.( because when you take the board off the sled it will spring back again) just use the glue. this is why we try to place the board ass happy face so you can glue will make the board stable.
5. make sure you use enough glue. put points of glue along the board.


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

6. make some lines with a pencil just to know when you have planed the first face.

7. make sure the boards doest rock with your hands. if it does, apply more glue were needed.

8. you need someone to help you. the boards is pretty heavy, imagine with the sled. so call someone to help you.

9. after the first face is planed, take a good flat screw driver and take the board of the sled. dont worry !! the glue is not tahta hard to take off!


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

10. planned the other side to desire thickness..

11. check out results!!!! 


the boards i planned were almost 8 foot long so its a bit more difficult to do, but i think they turned out well.


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

You can reuse the sled...just remember to use a scraper to take the dry glue off...plane away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I can see how that would work well. The glue takes the place of the shims that other people use. But it might work better than shims because you don't have to recheck the stability after each pass through the planer.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

one good thing is that the sled is so easy to make!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Great idea! I will be borrowing this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice idea.


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

it'll be great if you can make the sled a bit more sturdier... im upgrading mine.. i will re enforce it!


----------

